# A poll about polls [OT]



## Dalenthas (Jan 22, 2002)

What do you think of the polling feature?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

Dalenthas said:
			
		

> *What do you think of the polling feature? *



I like it quite much.


----------



## Dalenthas (Jan 22, 2002)

Side note: How long till someone moves this to meta, do you figure?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

I find it useful, but I also find that it is becoming overused.


----------



## Grim (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: A poll about polls [OT]*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *I find it useful, but I also find that it is becoming overused. *




Like right now.

Hey Dalenthas, why isnt "Lemon Custard" one of the choices? thats the first thing you should do when making a poll on these boards!


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: A poll about polls [OT]*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *I find it useful, but I also find that it is becoming overused. *




if voters are relatively honest, it's an easy way to get quick feedback.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 22, 2002)

I voted 'what feature' since there doesn't seem to be an 'indifferent' choice... the polls don't bug me, _per se_, but they're not my favorite new addition either.  I can take them or leave them... there's always the possiblity of just typing what your answer is, and with the polls people often do to explain their vote, so... I'll admit, it's nice to have a nifty tally though.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 22, 2002)

I didn't vote, since I also didn't see an "indifferent".  It's a good feature, but it's really overused right now.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 22, 2002)

There should be an option that lets you edit a poll, as long as no one has replied to it yet.  I have a nasty typo in the poll I posted about my storyhour.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A poll about polls [OT]*



			
				Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *if voters are relatively honest, it's an easy way to get quick feedback. *



Yes, but right now people are overusing polls. The ability to create polls is still new, and as such people are creating them for things that they are not needed for. I'll be happy when everything settles down and all the new features are used only when appropriate.
Polls are good when used correctly, but annoying when overused.


----------



## Dalenthas (Jan 22, 2002)

Tsk tsk tsk. Shame on all the moderators for not moving this to meta!


----------



## Kroax (Jan 22, 2002)

I like polls. But it seems like many polls are only there because someone want to try to make a poll.

By the way, why isn't this in the meta forum?


----------



## Dalenthas (Jan 22, 2002)

Kroax said:
			
		

> *By the way, why isn't this in the meta forum? *




I don't know, maybe I should post another poll asking about that


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 22, 2002)

Isn't there a poll of polls in meta too?


----------



## Wesley Willis (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A poll about polls [OT]*



			
				Grim said:
			
		

> *why isnt "Lemon Custard" one of the choices? thats the first thing you should do when making a poll on these boards! *




You do, of course, mean "Lemon Curry".


----------



## mattb (Jan 23, 2002)

Poll this "finger extention".  I am tired of the polls.  I would rather read people's first reaction to a question than an A, B or C answer with an explaination.  Polls have some use and I will be happy when people are done flexing their muscles with the new features.

On the other hand if people don't flex their muscles and play with new features, they will never figure out the how and whys of using them.  In short I am shutting up now.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *It's a good feature, but it's really overused right now. *



Most features are, you know.  It'll all calm down in a while, though.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *Isn't there a poll of polls in meta too? *




There seem to be too many polls *about* polls.


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *There should be an option that lets you edit a poll, as long as no one has replied to it yet.  I have a nasty typo in the poll I posted about my storyhour. *




As a moderator you can edit your poll.  There is a link right under the poll in small letters that lets you into a control panel for editing all kinds of feature of the poll.

If youre dishonest, you can even alter the poll results and skew the percentage in one way or another.  LOL


----------



## EOL (Jan 25, 2002)

Certainly there is the potential for abuse...

But that can be said about nearly anything, except for nuclear weapons they can only be used for good.


----------

